
Ask HN: Business model for content creator - d_luaz
If you are a content creator, there is a few business model available<p>- If you start a blog, you can serve ads (e.g. Adsense) or join Medium membership program.<p>- If you create video for YouTube, join YouTube partner program.<p>- If you stream game, join Twitch affiliate program.<p>- If you are an artist or creator, create a Patreon.<p>- If you are working on a new project, there is Kickstarter.<p>Is there any other options which I miss out? Is there a way for Twitter and Facebook content creator to monetize?<p>Though Google Contributor is dead, I thought there are still many opportunities for consumer to pay content creator which are not explored, or at least not competitive enough.<p>For example, there isn&#x27;t a Like &amp; Pay feature. For example, I might like a blog post or video or a github project, why the following options isn&#x27;t available<p>- &quot;I Like&quot; button where 10c or $1 is contributed seamlessly.<p>- &quot;I Support&quot; button like Patreon when I pay monthly contribution with access to certain perks.<p>Maybe there is something like &quot;Contibutor Wallet&quot;, once setup payment could easily be made upon click. As for transaction fee for micropayment like 10c, maybe I could pre top-up my wallet to avoid unreasonable transaction fee. Perhaps Google, Stripe or Alipay would like to take on this opportunity?
======
EA
Build an Instagram/Facebook/Snapchat following and get products or paid to
promote products from other companies.

------
qbrass
Sell branded t-shirts and stickers and anything else you can get your audience
to buy.

